# 41 yr old man punches 14 yr old girl in the face at Beaver Creek



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What a douche...



> VAIL — Police have charged a man with child abuse for allegedly punching a 14-year-old girl in the face Friday on Beaver Creek Mountain, Eagle County Sheriff's Office Lt. Mike McWilliam said in a statement.
> 
> The Sheriff's Office gave Scott Filler, 41, of Decatur, Ga., a summons to appear in court for misdemeanor child abuse, McWilliam said.
> 
> The 14-year-old girl from Mexico had been skiing on a beginner run, which Beaver Creek officials have identified as Haymaker trail, with a ski school class when she swerved to avoid a skier who had fallen in front of her, the statement said. The girl bumped into a 4-year-old boy who had been skiing with his father on the same run, McWilliam said. The boy and girl fell, the statement said.


Rest of article here.


----------



## calculatedrisk (Dec 16, 2010)

What a douche is right. 

"the man's skiing privileges have been revoked indefinitely at all six of Vail Resorts' mountains. In addition, the man has been banned from all Vail Resorts properties indefinitely.”

Hopefully he gets some time. His face will be punched for hitting a 14 year old girl.


----------



## ZOOM 3 (Dec 16, 2010)

so instead of actually checking his own son first he just went after the girl and punched her... fucking idiot!


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

That poor girl. What an asshole!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Skiers....proudly beating the shit out of little girls since 2010 :laugh:

It still boggles my mind that the "football dad" mentality transfers to the hill. These people are freaks, hope this douche goes to jail.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not to mention, you are a dude and you are beating up on a girl??? Really? Maybe I am old school, but you just don't hit women, period, end of story. The sad part is the DA prosecuting this is a wuss. He basically let a fund manager off the hook for a hit and run that gravely injured a bicyclist last summer. So I don't really expect much to happen to this guy. On the flip side, this article is going viral on Facebook. Rumor now has it that Scott Filler works for the CDC. Wonder what they are going to think of this when they find out?


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

did they name that run after this incident happened?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I was gonna ask, "Does anyone else see the irony of the trail name?"
All kidding aside though, this guy is scum.



c_mack9 said:


> did they name that run after this incident happened?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I doubt it. He is a 41 yr old man who assaulted a minor, and a female minor at that.

Plus, he is from out of town. No judge is going to let this guy off the hook unless there is no one to look after his son.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, btw... Decatur is about 15 minutes from where I live in Atlanta. How surprised am I that someone from there would punch out a teenage girl?

Mmmm, not very :laugh:


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

haymaker trail...:laugh:
But seriously possibly one of the biggest douche moves possible


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

From what I have heard, the CDC is a very insular work environment. Almost no one gets jobs there without knowing someone. Two of my friends interned there at different times.



killclimbz said:


> Not to mention, you are a dude and you are beating up on a girl??? Really? Maybe I am old school, but you just don't hit women, period, end of story. The sad part is the DA prosecuting this is a wuss. He basically let a fund manager off the hook for a hit and run that gravely injured a bicyclist last summer. So I don't really expect much to happen to this guy. On the flip side, this article is going viral on Facebook. Rumor now has it that Scott Filler works for the CDC. Wonder what they are going to think of this when they find out?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I punched a 14 yr old girl in the face once. However, I was 15 yrs old at the time and we were sparring in karate class.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Nov 13, 2010)

He is a douche for what he did, but 2 years in jail seems a little harsh. Give him a huge fine and 6 months in jail. I am sure he will learn from his mistake..


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> I doubt it. He is a 41 yr old man who assaulted a minor, and a female minor at that.
> 
> Plus, he is from out of town. No judge is going to let this guy off the hook unless there is no one to look after his son.


I think it's unlikely that he'll serve time because he's only been charged with a misdemeanor. Jail (but not prison) is a possible sentence, but usually when you really want to put a guy away for a while, you charge him with a felony if you can do it plausibly.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I think the girl should get a season pass to all Vail resorts indefinetly. Make a negitive into a positive. 

I'd take a punch to the face for that.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> Skiers....proudly beating the shit out of little girls since 2010 :laugh:
> 
> It still boggles my mind that the "football dad" mentality transfers to the hill. These people are freaks, hope this douche goes to jail.


A little girl skier knocked me over this weekend. She merged onto the trail from behind my blind spot and basically skied right over the tip of my board. But she said she was sorry, and then her mother skied up and also apologized, so I had to shelve the fists of fury routine. :thumbsup:


----------



## LSchaeffer (Dec 9, 2010)

I hope that this guy goes to jail. A lot of guys in there have 14-year-old daughters, and they would probably not be too nice to they guy who beat up someone who could have potentially been their own daughter.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow...this is pretty messed up

I would imagine her father want's a crack at him.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> I punched a 14 yr old girl in the face once. However, I was 15 yrs old at the time and we were sparring in karate class.


Well, yeah. I've smacked many a girl in sparring, and they've all smacked me right back. In fact they show an alarming tendency to go for the groin shot.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

Wow, I was at BC that day and didnt hear anything about this. Normally when something like this happens people are talking about it all the time and it spreads like wildfire.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like it was the girl's father who asked that charges be filed. This case isn't going to go away. 

Ski School Student Punched On Ski Slope - Denver News Story - KMGH Denver


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This guy should just be banned from all ski resorts world wide. The girl that hit his son was in a ski class. Learning to ski just like his son for fuck's sake. It's pretty much a given that there are going to be collisions. Generally speaking they are not at high speeds. The nature of beginner slopes see to that. So he is just being a prideful jerk at this point. If VR makes it a lifetime ban, it would be deservedly so. Maybe a little harsh. Maybe let him come back after doing 100 hours of anger management classes and having to change diapers for a few months at a nursing home...


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Very sad situation, the father obviously has issues.



killclimbz said:


> Maybe let him come back after.....having to change diapers for a few months at a nursing home...


If that choice was put to me I'd never ride Vail again.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

She must have french fried when she should have pizza'd


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Phenom said:


> She must have french fried when she should have pizza'd



...and then she got pancaked.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Come on guys, he apologized afterwards...


----------



## gregc4 (Dec 13, 2010)

tomtom88 said:


> I was gonna ask, "Does anyone else see the irony of the trail name?"
> All kidding aside though, this guy is scum.


LOL!! :laugh:

and yeah what an idiot. If she was in Gracie Bullyproof though she may have tapped him HA!


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

To say I'm horrified by this would be an understatement. To the person saying he should be banned from all ski resorts, I'd certainly agree with that. Striking a child in that manner, much less one who isn't yours and on top of that a girl is absolutely 100% unacceptable.

Throw the damn book at him. Set an example on this one..


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

I think a fair punishment is he has to wear a sign allowing all 12-15 to walk up and punch him anytime they cross paths and they can punch him wherever they want. 

Extra points for nut shots and girls that can actually break his nose will be awarded.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

The Denver Post had an article on this today. Apparently older skiers seem to have a history of jacking kids in the face. 



Slope-rage incidents in Colorado

Colorado's ski areas log about 12 million skier visits a year, and both police and resort operators say cases of on-slope assault are rarely seen. But when assaults occur, it seems to be parents doing the pummeling.

January 2007: In a twist on the assault scenario, a 60-year-old vacationer at Beaver Creek's Arrowhead mountain sued a 7-year-old local boy after a January 2007 collision. David Pfahler, of Pennsylvania, sued Scott Swimm in Denver's U.S. District Court in late 2007, alleging the 7-year-old Swimm was skiing recklessly at high speed. Swimm's family's insurance company eventually settled the lawsuit for an undisclosed amount.


December 2006: Eagle County police charged 56-year-old Kiril Petrovski with misdemeanor assault after he punched a 22-year-old snowboarder who had collided with his 8-year-old daughter on Vail Mountain. The snowboarder, Christopher Dunsmore, was charged with drunken skiing and leaving the scene of an accident, both violations of the Colorado Ski Safety Act. Dunsmore, who asked prosecutors not to pursue charges against Petrovski, was fined and sentenced to probation and community service.


January 2006: A 52-year-old Littleton man was charged with assault after he repeatedly punched a 16-year-old girl who had collided with his 7-year-old daughter at Steamboat ski area. Randell Berg was sentenced to probation, community service and anger-management classes. Berg also had to write a letter of apology to the girl.


Read more: Dad charged in punching of teen girl who skied into son, 4, at Beaver Creek - The Denver Post Dad charged in punching of teen girl who skied into son, 4, at Beaver Creek - The Denver Post
Read The Denver Post's Terms of Use of its content: Terms of Use - The Denver Post


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

AcroPhile said:


> The Denver Post had an article on this today. Apparently older skiers seem to have a history of jacking kids in the face.


Not all as egregious as this case though. The first one pursued the proper legal route by going with a lawsuit, which appears to have had merit based on results.

In the second case, "drunken skiing and leaving the scene". No different from driving drunk and fleeing on foot. While punching someone for that is not legal, I can kind of understand. So could the drunk skier apparently, who had enough honesty to accept responsibility.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Not all as egregious as this case though. The first one pursued the proper legal route by going with a lawsuit, which appears to have had merit based on results.


excuse me but..... BULL FUCKING SHIT. sueing the family of an 8 year old who was "skiing recklessly" ? unless the kid came flying off a kicker and landed on the dudes head and paralyzed him, it's a fucking horseshit lawsuit. and even if it was like the scenario I described, it's still iffy in my book.

the drunk guy though. totally deserved to have the shit kicked outta him.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Shocktroop531 said:


> excuse me but..... BULL FUCKING SHIT. sueing the family of an 8 year old who was "skiing recklessly" ? unless the kid came flying off a kicker and landed on the dudes head and paralyzed him, it's a fucking horseshit lawsuit. and even if it was like the scenario I described, it's still iffy in my book.


It may be a "horseshit lawsuit" in your opinion (but how do you know what the man's injuries may have been?), but it doesn't qualify as "slope rage," nor is it any form of assault. It's not analogous to the other incidents.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

AcroPhile said:


> January 2006: A 52-year-old Littleton man was charged with assault after he repeatedly punched a 16-year-old girl who had collided with his 7-year-old daughter at Steamboat ski area. Randell Berg was sentenced to probation, community service and anger-management classes. Berg also had to write a letter of apology to the girl.


This is consistent with my prediction earlier in this thread that the puncher in the current case is unlikely to get jail time.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> ...and then she got pancaked.


ROFL :laugh:


----------



## tAo77 (Oct 14, 2010)

What a dope. Monday night I was standing at the end of the lift line and some teenage kid (a boy), who was as tall as myself, came flying up on skis and at the last second slammed on the breaks thus covering me head to toe in snow. He and his buddy got a good laugh and I calmly told him if he ever did that again "I'd punch him in his fucking face." But I didn't actually do it! I'm sure all of us have felt a certain amount of frustration on the slopes, but to actually attack someone is crazy. Kick him out of every resort nation wide. (though impossible to enforce, it would be fitting).


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Shocktroop531 said:


> excuse me but..... BULL FUCKING SHIT. sueing the family of an 8 year old who was "skiing recklessly" ? unless the kid came flying off a kicker and landed on the dudes head and paralyzed him, it's a fucking horseshit lawsuit. and even if it was like the scenario I described, it's still iffy in my book.


What I meant was that he stayed within the law, instead of going neanderthal on the kid. Whether you (or he) thinks the lawsuit had merit, well that's a different dicussion.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

Donutz said:


> What I meant was that he stayed within the law, instead of going neanderthal on the kid. Whether you (or he) thinks the lawsuit had merit, well that's a different dicussion.


ok ok. i got cha. yeah, punching a little kid in the face takes a whole nother level of scumbag


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

while we are on topic, who's fault would this be? idiots sitting down at high speed lanes which can't be seen by people at the top (before the"dip") so when you speed down you see this punk the last second.

OR

people who don't pay attention and cuts you off.

OR 

people who can't ride park but chill at the knuckle/transition and you land on them from a big air.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

jegnorge said:


> while we are on topic, who's fault would this be? idiots sitting down at high speed lanes which can't be seen by people at the top (before the"dip") so when you speed down you see this punk the last second.


That is an excellent question. And we could get all philosophical about whether you're "at fault" if you do something out of ignorance rather than deliberately, and so on...

I think that the resort employees have to be a little more proactive about introducing people to the rules of proper behaviour. That means you have patrollers who will go up and talk to the kids who are sitting on the knuckle blocking the jump, or instruct the family that's trying to toboggan on the ski run that they should be over there in the sliding park, or waiting at the top of the tow rope for the fuckwit who thinks it's funny to whip the rope back and forth on the way up...

Unfortunately too often there's either no staff around, or the staff are busy manning the lift, or they just don't seem to want to get involved. They may not actually know the limits of their authority, and that's the resort's fault.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

At least she knows what to expect now if she burns her husband's supper one day


----------



## tprior (Oct 12, 2010)

I just read the full article, and wow. I can't imagine not attending to my son first and then going after the other party involved. My wife's been hit before by some douche bombing down the hill. I made sure she was alright first then went after the other guy. I never found him, but I would have felt right leaving my wife and going after the idiot first.


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> while we are on topic, who's fault would this be? idiots sitting down at high speed lanes which can't be seen by people at the top (before the"dip") so when you speed down you see this punk the last second.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



It's ALWAYS the downhill skiers/boarders right of way and the person uphill is always responsible for going around. Also if you don't know the jump/other side of the knuckle is clear you're not supposed to drop


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

She definitely shoulda pizza'd
YouTube - French fry pizza

How to properly judge this case:
-No jail time for douche dad (4 year old will not benefit from that in the least)
-Give the 14 year old girl a season pass and unlimited ski lessons to the mountain.
-Let the victim's father/mother/brother get 1min alone with douche dad and then ban him from every resort in North America


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

mallrat said:


> It's ALWAYS the downhill skiers/boarders right of way and the person uphill is always responsible for going around. Also if you don't know the jump/other side of the knuckle is clear you're not supposed to drop


great, now i can go randomly cut off someone and sue them afterwards for running into me.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

Dano said:


> At least she knows what to expect now if she burns her husband's supper one day



pwahahahaha. comment of the year! you sick fuck


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Dano said:


> At least she knows what to expect now if she burns her husband's supper one day


Maybe it means they're now married?

Yeah, you are a sick fuck.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

jegnorge said:


> great, now i can go randomly cut off someone and sue them afterwards for running into me.


I don't know if you could sue but they would be in the wrong for running into the downhill rider.

Blaming a collision on being "cut off" is weak sauce. If you can't avoid a collision with the downhill cutter there are two probable reasons why. Either your skills are suspect or you tried to pass to closely. 

I have a feeling it was the skill issue that lead to the face punch situation. This type of collision happens all the time at slow speeds on green terrain but thankfully consequences are minor for the most part. Move it to blue or black terrain and things could get serious. 

Downhill person has the right of way.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Just to note that this case now has been resolved:
" A Georgia man who punched a 14-year-old girl in the face for running into his young son on the slopes in Colorado has been fined $500, ordered to attend anger management classes and told to make restitution."
Ski rage: Man punched teen girl in face - U.S. news - Crime & courts - msnbc.com


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Actually Snowolf, in your situation, you were the downhill rider. The guy cutting you off was at fault for overtaking you and snaking your line.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> What a douche...
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of article here.


wow hes cool and he must feel big! lol


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Jail time is not harsh at all. He punched a person for no reason at all, doesn't even matter if he/she is a minor. Who knows what he could have done with this type of uncontrollable behavior. He deserves to be in jail and must be on his record. I bet 99% of the people wouldn't have spontaneously did what he did. This guy is out of control...


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> great, now i can go randomly cut off someone and sue them afterwards for running into me.


technically, yes. but who is dumb enough to ride right behind you for you to cut them off? And if you can't see where you are riding to, slow down! And keep distance from EVERYONE. Its that simple. I bet you cant cut people off most of the time even if you tried, unless they allow you be close enough in the first place. Try cutting me off, you won't be anywhere near me because I never ride close to anyone. And everyone uphill of me should be doing the same thing. And if you do decide pass someone in fron of you, it is your choice to do so and you are responsible for being able to predict the person in front of you.

And if you are purposely cutting off people... you have other problems to deal with...


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Little bitch deserved it, that'll show her to lose control and hit little kids with big dads haha.. it's funny though only for the fact that you never know what a skier/boarder that isn't used to seeing their kid get trampled might do.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

SkylineGTR said:


> He is a douche for what he did, but 2 years in jail seems a little harsh. Give him a huge fine and 6 months in jail. I am sure he will learn from his mistake..


If this was a boy, he wouldn't have gotten anything nearly as severe. Serious double standard in our society today. not that I wouldn't have ripped his kids arms off if he hit my daughter, and eye for an eye and then some, but hey...


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

JoeR said:


> Just to note that this case now has been resolved:
> " A Georgia man who punched a 14-year-old girl in the face for running into his young son on the slopes in Colorado has been fined $500, ordered to attend anger management classes and told to make restitution."
> Ski rage: Man punched teen girl in face - U.S. news - Crime & courts - msnbc.com


I like that the victim gets to determine how much restitution the guy has to pay. "Hello, Vail Resorts? Yes, how much would it be for a 10 year season pass good at all your resorts? Wow...only $15,000? Sounds great. Thanks, bye. Hello, Mr. Attorney? Tell him $20,000 will work nicely."


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

i had a little boy, about 7, bomb into the back of my knee one day on a merging trail... all I could bring myself to do was laugh like a mad man when i saw him with a ski school vest on and the group he was with not been by yet... waiting with the lil guy for them... he straight bossanova'd it... GOGOGOGO



JoeR said:


> A little girl skier knocked me over this weekend. She merged onto the trail from behind my blind spot and basically skied right over the tip of my board. But she said she was sorry, and then her mother skied up and also apologized, so I had to shelve the fists of fury routine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Leo said:


> Actually Snowolf, in your situation, you were the downhill rider. The guy cutting you off was at fault for overtaking you and snaking your line.


X2 I was thinking the same.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

i was hoping for a video.. 

my dad would have called me a pusssy for getting taken out by a girl


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

would love to hear his side of the story, or better yet, hear his raw thoughts right before he did it...

I wonder if its cause she was mexican... I always feel like skiers are pretty racist


----------

